# Am I an ISTP or INTP?



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

I have taken several of the 16personalities.com tests and my results were always either ISTP or INTP, where the S and N trait difference was always less than 5 percent.

I found a forum with the exact same topic and did the test that someone suggested, which was the Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes test. My result was INFP, which confuses me even more... the person asking also got the same result.

However, I never got the INFP result in the 16personalities test.

Maybe my personality hasn't been completely settled yet, as I am only 13 years old...
By the way I am a girl.

Here are some information about myself and my views, if that helps:



I have a very easygoing and laid back personality
Despite what everyone else says about a person, I always try to see the good in them if I don't know them or if they have not done anything annoying to me specifically (yet)
I am a good listener when my friends talk to me about deep, private things for emotional support. Although I am not good at giving emotional support or being relatable as I do not have such problems, I try to be understanding and compassionate 
People say I'm very likable and I'm a fun person to talk to 
I am very introverted and I do not hang out with friends often ( I would rather stay home on a weekend doing something by myself)
But somehow, I am popular amongst the people I know at school, idk why to be honest
I am good at math
I am not very good at picking up subtle cues
Sometimes I accidentally say insensitive words. I feel very bad about it after realizing it.
I like art and music a lot
Usually when I know that I don't like a person, it's hard for me to know the specific reason as to why I don't like them, maybe because I don't pay attention to little details of other people that much
My dad is an ISTP and my mom is an INFP
I'm very lazy...
I have high stress tolerance, I rarely get stressed. Sure, there are moments when I get very nervous, such as an audition or when I am speaking in front of a class, but I don't get stressed
My mind gets influenced easily by other people's opinions, but I always end up going with my initial thought


That was very long...

Also, my personality mostly matches the personality of Blood type B, which is what I am 
Blood type personality is very interesting, if you don't know about it you should check it out.

Here's more... (edit)

I almost never express my true emotion in front of others. 
In a group project I am always the leader because I tend to be the smartest one in the group
I don't know much at all about mechanics, though I do have a slight interest in computers.
I am rarely insecure about myself. I don't get jealous of people either.
I have a hard time explaining things that I understand.
I prefer the indoors.
Most of my friends are INFP's.
Sometimes I can get really focused on something I like, and I forget about everything else
I am quite selfish.
I feel like I lack social skills because I am an only child.
I like solving puzzles. A lot.
I'm currently trying to decide what kind of job I should have in the future. I am considering becoming a psychiatrist.
At home I am VERY messy, but at school I am VERY organized. 
I find something fun if I am good at it. If I'm not, I quickly lose interest.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

comes off as INFP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Try ISFP


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

Now I'm even more confused;;


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

Pretty sure I'm not an ISFP.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

Id guess INxP


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Based on your details it seems that you have a very weak Fe. That might be the reason for confusion as to whether you are INFP or INTP. You can't pick up subtle cues? That has got me thinking. Either you have low Se or Ni. What kind of Subtle cues? Be specific.


> Usually when I know that I don't like a person, it's hard for me to know the specific reason as to why I don't like them, maybe because I don't pay attention to little details of other people that much


Ni perhaps..


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

doubleiis said:


> Pretty sure I'm not an ISFP.


Why?


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

LuvGen said:


> Based on your details it seems that you have a very weak Fe. That might be the reason for confusion as to whether you are INFP or INTP. You can't pick up subtle cues? That has got me thinking. Either you have low Se or Ni. What kind of Subtle cues? Be specific.
> 
> Ni perhaps..


Like I can't read the situation or I don't take the hint sometimes?


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

myst91 said:


> Why?


Some of the weaknesses of ISFP I don't agree with. 
"Easily stressed, over competitive, fluctuating self-esteem" are the opposite of my personality.


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

doubleiis said:


> Like I can't read the situation or I don't take the hint sometimes?


It depends on what is it that you are unable to read. The motives and intentions of people? The subtlety of people's actions that you can't detect?


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

doubleiis said:


> Some of the weaknesses of ISFP I don't agree with.
> "Easily stressed, over competitive, fluctuating self-esteem" are the opposite of my personality.


Where did you read these things about ISFP btw?


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

LuvGen said:


> doubleiis said:
> 
> 
> > Like I can't read the situation or I don't take the hint sometimes?
> ...


I think it's the motives and intentions


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

myst91 said:


> doubleiis said:
> 
> 
> > Some of the weaknesses of ISFP I don't agree with.
> ...


16personalities.com

Am I being too dependent on this website? Lol


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Don't worry about what is your type. It takes time to figure it out. In the meantime,do some readings on MBTI's cognitive functions. I have put two of the links below regarding the topic. 

If You’re Confused About Your Myers-Briggs Personality Type, Read This: An Intro To Cognitive Functions | Thought Catalog
Cognitive Functions - A Simple Explanation


----------



## Notus Asphodelus (Jan 20, 2015)

Here's another link that might interest you.

A Little Bit of Personality: The Cognition Process in Stick Figures


----------



## doubleiis (Mar 20, 2016)

Those links helped me a lot, though everything was so confusing...

I'm leaning more towards INTP.

I reason why I am be confused might be because there are so many INFP's around me.

Anyway, now I defintley know I'm INxP, not an ISTP


----------



## Kitty23 (Dec 27, 2015)

Good links: 

Type Contrast: INTP vs INFP Since I’ve already... - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Exploring MBTI & The INTP Mind - eilamona — what particular things do you look for when trying...

Accurate Typing: The Inferior Function - MBTI Notes

read:How Each MBTI Type Reacts to Stress (and How to Help!) - Psychology Junkie

Exploring MBTI & The INTP Mind - eilamona — The Ti-Si loop in INTPs There are multiple...

The functions: 

Question on Se vs. Si - Usually it's like, Se is... - Funky MBTI in Fiction

Ni vs Si - Funky MBTI in Fiction

The intuition functions: 

Ni is about being able to see subconscious patterns and conceptual symbols. It analyzes the past, but then looks far out into the future. It is not detail oriented, sentimental, or nostalgic like Si. It looks for the deeper conceptual symbols and patterns. Ni finds one idea and builds on it over time. Ni users talk streamlined/one thing at a time. Ni is linear. On the other hand, Ne is about possibilities, more so several possibilities at once, the "what could be and what if's." It looks for broad shallow patterns and symbols. Ne users tend to talk about possibilities and sound random. Ne is non-linear. Ni and Ne are both abstract. 

The sensing functions: 

Se and Si are both sensing functions. So both want/use concrete-empirically experienced data. Se is objective. Se wants to live in the right now. It doesn't care about the past or future. When playing a video game you have played before Se just thinks about that moment. It doesn't think "Oh how did I win this game last time?" like a Si user would. Se doesn't care about all the joy you got from playing that same game before. What matters is RIGHT NOW. It wants to discover as it goes. It's good at improvising. It doesn't think about the past or future, just right now. A Se user sees a bird. All they think is "Wow, a bird." They are the adrenaline junkies-race car drivers. Se wants to go on adventures, be spontaneous, be reckless, and impulsive. Se is not scared of trying anything new. Think Harry Potter-either ISFP or ISTP. 

Si on the other hand, looks to the past when dealing with the present. Si is subjective. Si looks for concrete symbols. Si is about the past and present. It is about the tried and true method. So if I get into a fight with someone I'll think how did I win this fight last time? And use the same methods. It is about getting the same joy from something over and over/reliving emotions. I feel all those past feelings/emotions/memories when I play Kingdom Hearts over and over again. I generally stick to same gaming methods. When I look at a picture of a bird, I think of my own bird. I think wow he looks like my bird, he has the same grumpy, bossy, look on his face. Si gets scared about new things. Si loves physical concrete symbolism. Think of Hermione Granger- either ESTJ or ISTJ.

Also, Ni and Si are similar. They both have an abstract quality to them. They are both introverted perceiving functions. Both are connected to memory and experience. They both create archetypes. Ni- conceptual archetypes. Si- physical archetypes. Both have hard time dealing with things they haven’t dealt with before. Both have an attitude about taking short cuts “Oh, I’ve seen this before. This is the answer. " They don’t need to think through the specific details to know what’s going to happen, since they’ve already seen it before. Both look to the past to help them figure out new situations. But Si is concrete. Ni is conceptual. 

Biggest difference: Si is about concrete experiences. Ni is about conceptual experiences. Si cares about the past and the present. Ni cares about analyzing the past and then looking far out into the future.


----------



## AceTrainerGreen (Feb 21, 2016)

doubleiis said:


> I have taken several of the 16personalities.com tests and my results were always either ISTP or INTP, where the S and N trait difference was always less than 5 percent.
> 
> I found a forum with the exact same topic and did the test that someone suggested, which was the Keys 2 Cognition - Cognitive Processes test. My result was INFP, which confuses me even more... the person asking also got the same result.
> 
> ...


Okay, first of all. Never. Ever. EVAH. Use those online personality tests. NEVER. Trust me. I had a thread go over 13+ pages and half of that was spent with online tests.

Study the cognitive functions.
I recommend looking into Kitty's links.

Also, this video from YouTube will help give insight.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

doubleiis said:


> Those links helped me a lot, though everything was so confusing...
> 
> I'm leaning more towards INTP.
> 
> ...


Ah, I think I skipped a couple things indicating T>F so I can see why you'd pick INTP over INFP.


----------

